
Detecting Poetic Content in Historic Newspaper Collections (2015) - idlewords
http://www.dlib.org/dlib/july15/lorang/07lorang.html
======
kafkaesq
Sounds risky. But the potential for high-value yields (lost works / alternate
versions of known, major works) is quite tantalizing.

